# Cheias em Pombal (25 de Outubro de 2006)



## kelinha (25 Fev 2010 às 16:32)

Recordando a noite que arrasou com a cidade de Pombal, na noite de 25 de Outubro de 2006. Felizmente foi durante a noite, estava tudo em casa e praticamente não haviam carros a circular!



 «As várias ribeiras que correm para a cidade de Pombal, devido as fortes chuvadas desta madrugada, quarta-feira 25 de Outubro, transbordaram e provocaram elevados danos em estradas, habitações e lojas do centro da cidade. Vários carros arrastados pela agua, pedras e lama por toda zona central de Pombal. Nesta zona ha estacionamentos subterrâneos e caves inundadas. Vários edifícios públicos foram afectados. Zona desportiva, o Estádio Municipal foram zonas muito afectadas. Junto ao Rio Arunca, um pouco por todo o concelho, vários foram os prejuízos. As escolas e infantários, encerraram, algumas das estradas ficaram “cortadas” ao trânsito. Há a lamentar a morte de uma idosa de 86 anos, que supostamente teve um ataque cardíaco, após ter visto a sua casa inundada. A Câmara Municipal de Pombal accionou o Plano Municipal de Emergência para fazer face à situação causada pelo mau tempo.»


FOTOGRAFIAS










































VÍDEOS


----------

